# Hacker-Simulation



## gudruhn (18. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

hab mal ne Frage: Kennt von euch jemand ein Programm, mit dem man eine Hacker-simulation darstellen kann? Suchen für unsere Firma sowas, damit wir unseren Kunden aufzeigen können, wo Sicherheitslücken auf dem PC vorhanden sind. Also ne Art Simulation bzw. Hacker-Tools.... NICHT UM ANDERE PC`S AUSZUHORCHEN Sondern nur um aufzuzeigen, wie sicher der PC ist

MfG

Andi


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Mai 2005)

Ein simpler Portscanner kann schonmal zeigen ob unnoetige Ports geoeffnet sind.
Da gaebe es zum Beispiel nMap 
Darueber hinaus kann man mit einem Security-Scanner auch noch gezielt nach Sicherheitsluecken suchen.
Dazu haette ich Nessus anzubieten.
Ich nutze beide Tools intensiv und bin mit ihnen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MCIglo (18. Mai 2005)

Die genannten Tools sind sicher gut (zumindest die Linux-Versionen). Einen echten 'Hacker' können sie jedoch nicht ersetzen!
Nicht Umsonst gibt es zertifizierte Penetrationstester.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Mai 2005)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die genannten Tools sind sicher gut (zumindest die Linux-Versionen). Einen echten 'Hacker' können sie jedoch nicht ersetzen!
> Nicht Umsonst gibt es zertifizierte Penetrationstester.


Gibt's Nessus ueberhaupt fuer Windows Also ich weiss, dass es den Client fuer Windows gibt, aber ich glaub den Server nicht.
Ich hab natuerlich nicht in Richtung Windows gedacht als ich meinen Beitrag verfasst habe, immerhin geht's ja um Sicherheit. 
Natuerlich ist so ein Hacker durch kein Programm zu ersetzen, aber ich denke, dass die genannten Programme, insbesondere Nessus, einen hinreichenden Ueberblick ueber die Gefahren bieten.
Das Problem ist ja auch, dass auch dementsprechend gehandelt werden muss.
Es reicht nicht aus zu wissen, dass boese Menschen ueber den und den Dienst das und das machen koennten, egal ob man das von einem Hacker oder von Nessus erfaehrt.


----------



## Norbert Eder (18. Mai 2005)

Durch die oben genannten Tools ist es aber durchaus möglich Aussagen zu treffen, an welchen Stellen des Systems ein Angreifer Hackversuche starten kann. Einen professionellen Hacker werden derartige Tools noch  länger nicht ersetzen können. 

Wichtig ist es auch, die einzelnen Dienste/Services durchzusehen (zB. Mailserver, Webserver...). Aufgrund der Versionsnummern läßt sich dann einfach herausstellen, ob diese Anwendungen Sicherheitslöcher haben bzw. wie man diese dann stopfen kann.

Wie du siehst, tut es ein simpler Portscanner nicht immer, aber in Verbindung mit den unterschiedlichsten Tools und ein wenig Hausverstand lassen sich schon einige Sicherheitslöcher aufzeigen.


----------



## Norbert Eder (18. Mai 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab natuerlich nicht in Richtung Windows gedacht als ich meinen Beitrag verfasst habe, immerhin geht's ja um Sicherheit.


Auweh, wieder mal eine äußerst ermündende Propagandawelle .. *gähn* Lassts euch mal eine bessere Aussage einfallen, ich schlaf gleich ein


----------



## MCIglo (18. Mai 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt's Nessus ueberhaupt fuer Windows Also ich weiss, dass es den Client fuer Windows gibt, aber ich glaub den Server nicht.


Nur den Client, stimmt schon. Aber ich habe das vor allem in Bezug auf nMap gescheriben. Da ist die Windows-Version nämlich ne Krankheit!
Da biste manuell mit Telnet schneller, wennde wissen willst, welche Ports offen sind ^^

@Norbert: Ist aber so. Es gibt nur einen Satz, bei dem du 'Windows' und 'sicher' in einem Atemzug sagen kannst: 'Windows ist nicht sicher' 
(UNIX auch nicht, ich weiß)


----------



## Norbert Eder (18. Mai 2005)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Norbert: Ist aber so. Es gibt nur einen Satz, bei dem du 'Windows' und 'sicher' in einem Atemzug sagen kannst: 'Windows ist nicht sicher'
> (UNIX auch nicht, ich weiß)


Dann kannst es net konfigurieren


----------



## MCIglo (18. Mai 2005)

Norbert Eder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann kannst es net konfigurieren



Doch.
format c: ^^

Ne, im Ernst: Hab selbst ne W2k Kiste am laufen. Ohne Router ohne Firewall. Einfach unnütze Ports geschlossen und bis auf SP4 alle Sicherheitsrelevanten Updates installiert.
Dass ich Brain 2.4 RC3 einsetze brauch ich glaube ich nicht erwähnen


----------

